# Group buy



## Towbar15 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello all,

I was just wondering if anybody is going to put a buy together for the end of the month or dec?

Thank you,
Jerry


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 15, 2007)

Jerry

You should give a bigger hint as to what kind of GB you're lookin' for. Maybe?!?


----------



## philb (Nov 15, 2007)

Id also like to know if there are any UK based group buys?

Pens and bushings preferably


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 15, 2007)

Are there enough UK members looking for kits to get a good discount either from UK suppliers or from across the pond.

It also needs someone with the time and inclination to run it


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 15, 2007)

Same question regarding Niles stainless steel stoppers?


----------



## diamundgem (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes, I too am waiting on a good group buy. Please notify if it happens. I need many high end pens. Emperior,Lotis,etc. I can't sell'em but just love to look at them


----------



## TowMater (Nov 24, 2007)

I would participate in a CSUSA group buy, I need Statesmans and some Jr. Gents!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 24, 2007)

I cannot run one because I live 40 or so miles from CSUSA and I would have to pay sales tax.[}][:I]

Mike


----------

